# Ratcheting wrench??



## Paul4813 (Nov 28, 2015)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a ratcheting wrench. One that would work well for compression angle stops, flex lines, etc.. I would love a good tool I can put on a nut and not have to take it off to keep tightening. Thanks!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Knipex pliers wrench. It's not a ratchet but has ratcheting action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

drain pro said:


> knipex pliers wrench. It's not a ratchet but has ratcheting action.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


this!!!!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Pasco dual quick tite


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I use the pasco myself. I like it.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------

